# Beautiful One Off Handmade Speargun $10



## Pulpo (Feb 12, 2012)

Beautiful Hand Made One Off Speargun for Ten Dollars
That's right it is true!!!. its a raffle.
You Have Three Days.This gun is a piece of art, you may not want to shoot it, but if you do rest assured it will do the job, a very quality build.
See build and story here http://www.spearfishingplanet.com/…/32253-gil-gacula-commem…
The money goes to a special family. Buy tickets here mailto:[email protected]


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

It looks like a work of art. Is the pistol grip frame and trigger guard plastic or metal?


----------



## Pulpo (Feb 12, 2012)

The frame and guard are made from one piece of 316 stainless. It will accept any AR style grip. Check out the build, there will never be another one exactly like this one.


----------



## Tin Man (Oct 11, 2007)

It was a real privilege for me to play a small part in making this gun happen, but my Father is the real skill behind it. Lots of people who get good at something keep their secrets to themselves to preserve their edge. But Gil willingly shared anything and everything with anyone who asked, and even made videos of his speargun building tips to help people that he never even met. My Dad and I learned a lot from all the guns that he posted over the years and we wanted to give a little something back when we learned that Gil had passed away. Proceeds from this raffle will go to an educational fund that was set up to help his kids.

I'll be glad to answer any questions that I can.


----------

